# UT problem in gentoo (read on, mostly about cdburners)

## KallDrexx

I have an HP cd writer 9100b.  I haven't trieed burning something yet in gentoo (processor died, waiting for a new one) and what annoys me is this.  In RH 7.2 I couldn't get UT installation to detect my cdrom mounted.  In mandrake it worked fine, but i could get mandrake working out of the box.  I had to recompile Rh 7.2.  WEll the problems coming up again in gentoo and it's quite annoying if i don't say so myself.  DO I have to compile special things to get it working?  I enabled scsi support, and the scsi extensions or something like that.  Anyone have any idea?

--KallDrexx

----------

## Target

Compiling a scsi- and scsi-misc-aware kernel is most of the work... Just don't forget to add boot option:

/dev/hdc=ide-scsi

Where hdc is replaced with whichever IDE device your burner happens to be on your system.

----------

## mglauche

and ide-scsi, scsi-misc and scsi-cdrom, everything is autodetected then, works really well, no need to mess up with boot parameters  :Wink: 

----------

## Target

I've always had to use the boot parameters. My LG never gets autodected, no matter which distro I'm using.  :Razz: 

----------

## rob3rt

yes I needed this boot parameter hdc=ide-scsi to be able burn CD. btw what is UT? If you are using X-cdroast (great one) dont forget to run it with -n optio, otherwise you'll get trouble with wrong version of cdrecords.

----------

